

Startup Quote: Dave McClure, founder, 500 Startups - raychancc
http://startupquote.com/post/2874167960

======
raychancc
For the most effective pitch, focus 80% on the problem, 20% on the solution.

\- Dave McClure (@davemcclure)

<http://startupquote.com/post/2874167960>

